# Dell Dimension 5100 Wont Start Up



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Earlier today there was a storm so before it got here i unplugged my computer like usual, but once the storm was over i tried to plug it back in and it did not power on. The power supply is still giving power to the motherboard but it wont start. Can you please help me figure out what the problem is thinks.

My system specs:
Dell Dimension 5100
Intel Pentium 4 dual core 2.8 ghz
1.5 Gb of Ram
ATI 9250 Graphics Card
305w Power supply
Dell Motherboard
LG DVD Burner
CD Burner
Maxtor 80 Gb Hard Drive


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

... was the computer properly shut down or did you just unplug it and assume everything would be fine?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

if i can recall i believe i just pressed the power button and unplugged it so no it was not shut down properly


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ouch . . that is not a good way to shut down! Do you have the Reinstallation CD that came with the pc?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

do you mean a copy of windows xp because i have that, see the thing is that the storm was coming really fast and i did not have time to shut down properly because by the time it would have taken the storm was already here.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you did what the storm may or may not have done. When windows is shut down improperly it is like taking chocolate cupcakes from a fat kid. It might be easy cause the kids fat and can't chase you, but he can track down that chocolately goodness and eat all the good food in your house while you sleep... well, maybe not exactly like that.

Windows likes to save a bunch of stuff and make sure that you'll be able to start Windows again when next you try to. Windows loves starting, it pretty much lives for it. Sadly windows is fragile and needs to be babied. Pretty sure simpswr and I are thinking the same thing. Some part of your windows system files needed to boot are now corrupted or fragmented beyond recognition and need to be repaired.

If you or someone are tech adept make a windows boot disk, or find one, and try to pull the important stuff off your hard drive before attempting to reinstall/repair windows... that is of course if there is anything you want to keep. If there isn't then wipe the sucker and start from scratch... if the drive is healthy. For that there is a free boot disk... but you'll need another computer to download it and burn it to a disk.

Well, I suggest you, and anyone else on this site actually, take a look at this place. It contains a plethora of boot cds/tools. Fittingly named: Ultimate Boot CD dot com


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah matter fact i have a 320 gb hard drive coming today i might just use it as the main drive and try to extract the files from the other drive if the hard drive is the problem and not the mobo


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have the installation cd, you can do a repair install . . This is a good guide to performing a repair install

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

i have a question how will i get the cd in the drive and get it to boot the cd if i cant get it to start


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

can you get into bios?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think it is time yet to wipe the drive or anything drastic like that. Please post system specs. and any error messages you get. Does it boot past the bios?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

no i does nothing when i press the power button


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

i can not even get into the bios


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

if you need my system specs: i posted the at the top in my first message

but here they are again

My system specs:
Dell Dimension 5100
Intel Pentium 4 dual core 2.8 ghz
1.5 Gb of Ram
ATI 9250 Graphics Card
305w Power supply
Dell Motherboard
LG DVD Burner
CD Burner
Maxtor 80 Gb Hard Drive


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See this for how to use the Dell diagnostic lights and beeps . . 

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/tshoot0.htm#wp1120147


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

i am getting no lights or beeps but when i open the case the mobo says its recieving power from the power supply via the 20 pin because the green light is on, the green light on the mobo


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try reseating the power connections . . disconnect them and plug back in


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It isn't a Windows problem if you can't even get to POST. 

Make sure the power cord is firmly attached to the power supply. First try plugging the computer into different outlets around the house, especially if there were lightning strikes nearby. Next try making sure that the pins in the PSU's power plug aren't bent or otherwise damaged. Turn the PSU's power switch to the off position and let it sit for an hour or so, then turn the PSU on and try again.

If none of that helps open up the computer case and plug in the computer with the PSU on. Somewhere near the bottom right of your motherboard there may or may not be a green LED. If there is a green LED tell us if it's on or off, or tell us if there isn't. While you have the case open make sure all your power cables, particularly the 20/24 pin and 4 pin motherboard connectors, are firmly attached, as well as any data cables. If there is no green LED, or if the green LED is on, try resetting your CMOS, just in case. To do this, first turn off the PSU and unplug it. If you have your computer manual, or if you can find one online, it should tell you where your CMOS jumper is, find it and move it to the second position, leave it for about 15 seconds, then put it back the way it was. If there is no jumper or you can't find a manual or find a jumper labeled CMOS then remove the round silver battery for 15 seconds, then put it back. Then hook up the computer and try again.


Tell us how that all goes.


EDIT: You guys are fast. ray:


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok ill try it, i have already power tried different outlets and unplugging all the power cord and cables and plugged them back in and nothing, yesterday my cousin told me to do the same thing with the jumper and it did not work but i will try the battery. but i have a feeling that the mobo is just dead


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Oh gawd... when I heard start I figured it was an o/s problem. Still could be the hdd though. I actually had a hdd that would cause the entire unit to power cycle... even the external speakers--which is just messed up and creepy.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Could be the mobo, the video card if it's not integrated, the psu, ram, etc. Honestly it could be anything... Sadly though, I need sleep. I work 11 hours starting in about... 5 hours... crap. I'm going to die. Try switching the RAM around?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok i tried the battery and resetting the CMOS again still nothing im not sure what to do i have do because i have tried everything i could think of and done all the stuff yall have asked of me. I even tried removing the old 56k card because i have seen it cause a dead mobo ghost. that did not work either. if there is anything you can think of please let me know and i will try but i think its done for good


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Only thing I would do is try another power supply


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It is possible that the motherboard is dead. Unplugging the computer while it was on might have caused the PSU to send a burst of dirty power, or the mobo might have touched the case and shorted, or any number of things. But before you try that there's one more thing to do: the Bench Test: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## GRD (Aug 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, it looks as if I have the same problem with my Dimension 5100.

When I switch on I get the initial Dell logo and then the screen goes off (orange power saving mode) probably due to no signal. I cannot access the BIOS setup nor can I access diagnostics or boot from CD, there are no beeps and no lights come on the front. 

I do have power as the various fans start up.

I have tried removing the video card to use the onbaord one with same result.

This first started when I replaced the main CPU cooling fan and I was a little clumsy with the heat grease and needed to clean it all off. However, even if I had screwed the CPU I would have expected some error beeps!

Currently have the power disconnected and battery out to reset.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm... I know it's probably a stupid thing... but I've seen people do it to me before, especially little kids. Is the switch on the psu set to 110? If it's at 220 then it won't start up. Like I said, I know it sounds stupid and you've probably looked at it 20 times, but I've done this kind of thing before, tried everything and overlooked one little obvious thing. Didn't want to see it happen.


----------



## GRD (Aug 1, 2009)

Being in the UK we are running 220 and, in any case, there is a protective sticker over the switch and no-one else who would touch it.

Power restored and no improvement.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm just making one big blunder after another. I'm going to but out of this one. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help...


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

llacrossedude7, take simpswr's advice and try another psu. GRD you should likely do the same or start a thread of your own. Multiple posters within the same thread with differing issues only muddy's the water and makes it difficult to help anyone.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry it took me so long to reply i was not at home fot 2 days but tomorow i am getting my psu tested to see if that the problem and will update you then thanks so much for your help.


----------



## GRD (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry Guys - didn't mean to step on anyone's toes. From experience, I've found sometimes it helps to get a different perspective for a similar (or same) problem. I shall now butt out but keep an eye open for any results. I'm not too worried as I ordered a new PC before this problem started.

Ahmorrow - you didn't screw up as I had not put my location in when initially signing on. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Good, I must still be awesome 

The only problems that I can see with llacrossedude7's system is either psu, mobo, or something shorting out the case. Anything else would be giving him some kind of error. Even the RAM/CPU. One time I had a hard drive that caused the entire system I built to power cycle or not even turn on at all. I doubt it, but still, it COULD be the hard drive. I'd take it out--along with everything else that isn't absolutely needed to run BIOS and power it on just to see if you get anything on the screen.


----------

